# Over 90,000 tickets were sold in the first 24 hours for Wrestlemania ticket sales at SoFi Stadium.



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Those people in Los Angeles acknowledged the Bloodline when the Usos told them to 🤣


----------

